# Nicotine brand?



## Mollie (23/7/19)

Hi all i got a question and i think it has been discussed but i cant find it
Ive been using boss vapes nic(pg)and the flavor at the end of the mix is ok
Last weekend i found an old pre mix 70vg/30pg with 3mg nic(pg) from capital vapes and decided to do a mix or two
And must say the end results was much more flavorful than mixing the original way

So my question is what is the best brand nicotine to buy 

I dont know this white label nic from boss 
I've tried cloudburst(pg) from vape hyper but nothing gave me that kinda flavor 

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/7/19)

A good thing to know would be at what ratio do you usually do your mixes. PG carries better the flavour than VG. I don’t think the nicotine brand has anything to do with this.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir (23/7/19)

Maybe using the premix is resulting in a higher pg %. 
It's already 30% pg. If you're adding 10% pg based flavour then pg% is going up even more.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (23/7/19)

I have been using Scrawny Gecko white label at 3mg for over a year now with no problem. But as soon as you go 4,5 or higher it starts to give a harsh throat hit. Gets a little better with steeping but not much.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Mollie (24/7/19)

Grand Guru said:


> A good thing to know would be at what ratio do you usually do your mixes. PG carries better the flavour than VG. I don’t think the nicotine brand has anything to do with this.


I always mix between 2 - 3 mg nic

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/7/19)

I have used Prime Nic 36mg PG
And Gold Nic from BLCK - 48mg PG

Have used both for quite a long time and have not had any issues with these two so have stuck to them.

I usually mix at 12-18mg

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie (24/7/19)

Silver said:


> I have used Prime Nic 36mg PG
> And Gold Nic from BLCK - 48mg PG
> 
> Have used both for quite a long time and have not had any issues with these two so have stuck to them.
> ...


Thanks alot will check into that

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesley (24/7/19)

The vaper said:


> Thanks alot will check into that
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



I will also vouch for Gold Nic from BLCK Vapour, good quality and excellent service from BLCK.


----------



## Mofat786 (24/7/19)

I switched over from white label to gold nic last week, got a pepperish hit from white label


----------



## Christos (24/7/19)

I only use Gold Nic these days. Prime nic is the mace of nicotine IMHO!
https://blckvapour.co.za/products/nicotine-blck-vapour

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Random264 (24/7/19)

Gold nic is a winner, it's so smooth, it's the only nic I can vape above 3mg on dtl and above 12 in MTL.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/7/19)

The old premix has steeped a long time and maybe there is not even much nic left in the premix


----------

